# Hey Mods, what's going on with all these "new, improved" functions !!!???!



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I just clicked on another forum member's Avatar/View Public Profile and started reading what seemed like some PMs to him from other members. What gives? How do we keep other people from reading our PMs? What is this? I've got a million questions but I guess the biggest ones for the Mods is this:

*Is there a FAQ or Users Instructions to all of these changes?*

Like I mentioned on another thread, I've got "Your Notifications" that I can't shut off, "Visitor Messages" that are not "unread" so I can't find them, and not this reading somebody else's PMs. So I don't expect someone to nurse feed me on every new function but how about some help? Why all this new stuff and why aren't you mods giving us some way of knowing what all these new functions are or how to use them?

If there's a sticky with all of this information already posted and I just overlooked it - my apologies.


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

+1. I actually think I left you a Visitor message instead of a PM. woops


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Gary - For now - https://windsorpeak.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=313506.

What I think you're seeing in the other user's profile are "Visitor Messages". You have a couple in your profile now. They are different than PMs (and a new feature in V3.8.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

You can delete any visitor messages you don't want to be there. Visitor messages are viewable by anyone.

Turn off Visitor Messaging by going into your User CP, and under Edit Options about halfway down the page, uncheck Enable Visitor Messaging.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_board_usage

and specifically and more specifically...

All on the FAQ menu at the top of the page...

I learned how to search from the master.


----------

